# F4 phantom new 'stealth' version!



## DIOGENIS (Oct 8, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PF8A11AWTY_


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 8, 2006)

awesome lo pass


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2006)

CF-18's would do that to us routinely while on exercises, although not usually _quite_ that low. The idea is that the first plane screams in simulating a missile that's been fired from the second plane. Sometimes if you're out on deck like that when they come in unexpectedly, it's enough to make you sh*t your pants. The lower they approach of course, the harder they are to detect.

Sneaky pricks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Very very cool!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 9, 2006)

Holy crap! when he banked, his wingtip damn near took a dip in the drink!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Caution: Expletive is uttered.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRfDsSnLtE4_


----------



## DIOGENIS (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Hot Space (Oct 14, 2006)

I've just crapped myself


----------



## mkloby (Oct 17, 2006)

So much for ORM!


----------

